# Braid to fluoro leader for bass



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anybody have any favorite brand to fluoro leader combo favorites? I've been experimenting with this for about a year for bass and wanted to hear what others are using.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't fish for bass but i do use Gamma flouro leader


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I use seguar blue label for everything from steelhead to walleye and love it.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I use 10# PowerPro Superslik and either 6 or 8# Seguar and P-Line flouro for tossing jigs for smallies, mainly on LSC.


----------



## BassKicker86 (Apr 9, 2015)

New to this site but would like to give my two cents on this topic since I use braid to flouro combo a lot for bass. On my spinning gear always run 10lb power pro to 10 or 8 lb seagur red label with an albrite knot. Haven't had much luck with heavier combos on baitcasters but I have never had a problem with the spinning gear.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I've been using P-Line Fluoroclear and Seaguar Red Label. I like the P-Line a little more than the Seaguar.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

PLine CFX or Drennan fluorocarbon leader material is what I use.

I start my leaders at 1/2 the pound test of the main line & adjust accordingly to conditions.

Back-to-back uniknots to connect fluorocarbon leader to mainline or fluorocarbon leader tied to a Spro #10 Power Swivel tied to the mainline are my 2 connections.


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks all. This is probably a dumb question, but what is the advantage of having a leader be half the pound test of the main line?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

dankasprick83 said:


> Thanks all. This is probably a dumb question, but what is the advantage of having a leader be half the pound test of the main line?


I usually run the same test, or higher, the only time I use lighter is when when using mono back for bobbering or bottom bouncing. Seaguar blue label is the best I've tried, I use it up to 400lb test and have seen a difference between that and others as far as abrasion resistance and toughness.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

GuppyII said:


> I usually run the same test, or higher, the only time I use lighter is when when using mono back for bobbering or bottom bouncing. Seaguar blue label is the best I've tried, I use it up to 400lb test and have seen a difference between that and others as far as abrasion resistance and toughness.


400# test? Here in Michigan?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Mags said:


> 400# test? Here in Michigan?


Not here, highest I use here is 60#, 400# is for bluefin's, off the outer banks.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

GuppyII said:


> Not here, highest I use here is 60#, 400# is for bluefin's, off the outer banks.


OK, gotcha. Thought maybe it was a misprint and you meant 40#. I'm not familiar with saltwater/ocean fishing............didn't even know they made flouro in that kind of # tests. The price of that has to be astronomical.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

dankasprick83 said:


> Thanks all. This is probably a dumb question, but what is the advantage of having a leader be half the pound test of the main line?


It keeps the diameters of the lines closer. 30# braid is easy to work with, but anything over 12# flouro acts like a cable. My usual flouro/braid combo is 10 or 12# flouro and 20# braid. If I am in heavy cover, I don't use flouro at all and either tie straight to the braid or use about 4' of 17# mono if I believe the fish may be a little line shy.


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great info on here.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

I use 6lb suffix 832 to a small barrel swivel then 3 foot of 10 pound vanish flouro....rig all my poles with that for walleye in the spring then decided about 6 years ago to just try it for bass...great setup for bass as I mainly like to finesse bass rubber worms and drop shot so sensitivity and Hooksets are much better then mono. I tried using mono after trying this and just can't do it anymore it feels like fishing with a rubber band lol a buddy and I have won several local bass tourneys using it must be doing something right lol. Good luck


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

10 or 15# braid is so thin it looks like a root hair or something to a fish, IF they even notice it. They aren't finned Einsteins that analyze our lures to make sure it's not a trap.
Every time we ever did side by side comparisons with and without floro leaders, the straight braid actually held an advantage, especially with body baits. Or theory is that the braid is limper and doesn't inhibit the movement of the bait as much as stiffer floro.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Dankasprick83

I use Suffix 832 Neon Lime for all my poles.
http://www.rapala.com/sufix/braid/8...erlineandreg/832+Advanced+Superline.html?id=2


I use it in 30# test, for no other reason than its the same diameter as 8Lbs Mono. 

That makes it easier for my "Diameter line difference spooling properly to reel line diameter challenged mind" I don't have to  about my line.

Due to the Hi Vis color, I can use it, during the Spring for Jigging at the Detroit River, and see if I am Horizontal, I can use it for Bass During Summer, and then switch over to Salmon in the Fall, while Jigging again.


Now due to the "Hi Visibility" for my old eyes, its counter productive to sharp eyed fish in clear water...... SO.......

I use a Suffix Castable Invisiline, Flourocarbon that is "Clear" I use this for my leader.

I have various spools for my leader purpose. They range from 4Lbs for Crappie, 8Lbs & 10Lbs for Bass, 12Lbs for Walleye, and 20Lbs for Salmon Jigging.

Depending on water clarity, I may have a longer leader, and if its longer than the length of the pole, I tie directly (line to line) so I am not getting a swivel going through the eyes of the pole.

I will say this, first time I rigged up like this, it was pretty neat to see a "Bass" take the plastic bait, while it was descending, into the water, and watch the Neon Lime go sideways until the slack picked up. I was wondering what the heck was going on, until it dawned on me......:lol:

Aaron


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The *ONLY *reason I use a 20# F/C leader is B/C it's a lot harder for a slimer to bite thru than 30# straight braid - it cost me a few $10 baits to do that research!


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sounds like 20 to 30 lb braid with roughly 10 lb fluorocarbon leader is a solid recommendation


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

dankasprick83 said:


> Sounds like 20 to 30 lb braid with roughly 10 lb fluorocarbon leader is a solid recommendation


I have caught many LMB, SMB and Walleye on that combo. Even got lucky with a 40" Musky, who hit a bass crankbait but was lip hooked and the line never got in his mouth.


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone have strong feelings on going with just braid? (at least in terms of potential to spook fish) I'm normally fishing inland Michigan lakes obviously (no crystal clear salt water)


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Look at your pinky nail.
a 10+ lb fish has a brain about that size...
I wouldn't over-think it.......

:lol: :lol:

I run the F/C leader to keep bite-offs to a minimum.
:SHOCKED:


----------



## D-Hal (Jan 25, 2011)

Ive been using a single spool of seagur red label for about 3 years now, Spooled a whole reel with it, and now just cut 3' pieces for leaders thats 10#

I typically start off a spool with 20 yards or so of monofilament, tied to braid, tied to fluro. The mono is used in the beginning of the spool as to not waste expensive line just to fill your spool. Any mono will work. 

20# power pro, or fireline have worked great for me. Tying a uni knot or using a small barrel swivel to connect the 10# braid. 

Hope this helps Good Luck


----------



## thirty0six (Dec 15, 2003)

What knots do you use to join braid/leader? Been experimenting with several - one called FG ( i think ) seems to be worth trying.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Double UNI


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

thirty0six said:


> What knots do you use to join braid/leader? Been experimenting with several - one called FG ( i think ) seems to be worth trying.


I use the double uni also, but saw this one today:






Looks like it would work pretty good.

Paul C.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That knot looks great for wind on 80# floro muskie leaders. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm liking the 20 # braid to 10# fluoro setup.... How often do you guys cut your leader off and how a new one on? It seems like with enough repetitive casting you are running the risk of your not becoming worn out and then snapping when you hook into one


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

The knots look like they hold up pretty well but I'd hate to lose a nice one due to a worn down knot


----------



## dankasprick83 (Jun 11, 2013)

Also.... Anyone got any tips for what they run for muskie? We were bass fishing this last weekend and I incidentally caught two pretty big muskie on straight 20# braid with no bite off


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

The FG knot is the on to use.. Tried the blood, the Albright and uni (double uni) though none ever "failed" me the do catch on the eyelets- no a huge deal with heavy weight spoons but they make things difficult with weightless worms. I also notice whenever I became snagged the line almost always broke at the knot. Sooooo I stumbled on the FG knot. Initially it's a pain in the Ars to tie. But once I practiced a few dozen times it's fairly simplistic. The knot easily glides through the eyelets and if I get snagged the lead breaks in random areas or the swivel fails.


----------

